# Bah HumBUG!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I was so close to finishing Ugly Quilt #2. Remember Ugly Quilt #1? I bought so much of that fabric, and I'm determined to use it up. Of course when I don't like the fabric the design kind of follows suit...

Anyway, I finished the sashing, was ironing it and going to, by golly, get the final border on and get this puppy on the quilt frame, when my IRON QUIT! Waaaaaggghhhh!!!!!


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Sorry about your iron, but I don't think that quilt is ugly!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I don't see a thing ugly about that quilt. I absolutely love the colors in it.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

You can mail me your ugly quilt.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

UMMM CJ.. I hate to tell you this > THAT IS PRETTY!! PLUS if you think about it.. THEM ARE THE COLORS of both the LOG cabin and The Pioneer quilt!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's going to get even uglier when I add the outer border. It's the brighter dark blue, and I like it least of all the fabrics in this line, and since I don't like the quilt to begin with... I thought I'd use up that fabric first! LOL

I think I may make this one a charity quilt. I guess that's not very charitable of me since I don't like it is it. 

I love all these colors. I just hate them together! LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hey, I have an iron just like that--only mine works!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL Ardie 

It has been a great iron, and I've abused it to no end. It's held up for 7 years. Today, when I plug it in, it automatically goes into the auto shut off mode.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Where's the ugly quilt? All I see is a beautiful one!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Which charity? The Ravenlost Foundation would love to receive such a pretty quilt!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

beautiful quilt
its always beautiful when someone puts
thought and effort into something.:clap:
beautiful work.

btw, I found that info for you,
will get it to you asap.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE it and the pattern. I am always looking for new easy patterns...this looks great and I think I could use some scraps.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks you guys. I have decided I'm going to donate this one to a charity. So... I'm open to suggestions here. It can go to OzarkHmsteaders charity she mentioned on the other post to me, or if we have a needy family here on the board, I'm okay with that too. 

I don't follow the Countryside Families board, which is where I assume someone might post in need.

Angie, Karen?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll see what I can suggest via PM.

Angie


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I like the pattern, and the colors are good together. Pretty!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished the top today, I think the outer border helped a lot. I have an ocean blue heavyweight flannel sheet from LLBean that I had bought to back this with, I've got it running through the wash now to shrink it, then I hope to at least get this puppy on the quilt frame this afternoon.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It is beautiful!

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies, it will make some new Homesteading Today family happy I hope .


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

That is VERY PRETTY!! I love it!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I love that quilt!!!! I'm thinking I'll send all my unfinished ones to you and you can quilt them for me!!!! Good idea, don't you think?


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Color me impressed! I like the border too. What a generous donation.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Someone will be very lucky indeed. I love it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My weekend is a bit over scheduled this week, but I am still hoping to complete the quilting on this tomorrow.

Here is the panto I've chosen:









And here's just a little sneak peek:









I thought a flowery type quilt motif with a light beige thread would give the entire quilt some "life". It was a bit too somber for me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I like it.

You've got such a nice set up there with the quilting machine ready to go when you are.

After living in the travel RV for so long, I bet you are in a 7th Heaven feeling having your complete set up workable again.

Angie


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

The quilt you made is beautiful and the border finished it off. Machine quilting looks like it would be fun. Is it difficult to set up a quilt for quilting? Can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I think the border really sets it off beautifully.
Can't wait to see it with all the quilting done!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, it's pure bliss. My sewing hobby is the one thing that really kept me from enjoying RV life. Of course if my hubby hadn't been working all the time and we had been doing more travel, then I wouldn't have been sewing all the time and it wouldn't have bothered me.

Funny, if I could talk him into it, I'd still chuck everything we own (again) and take off with a backpack for a year or two. We're not too far off from being too old to do something like that. Man life goes by quick!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CJ that's truly a beautiful quilt. Oh my gosh, you have a quilting machine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

It just keeps getting better and better! I hope it finds a good home. Mine would be good! LOL! 

Thinking about it, I've never owned a quilt in my life. Kinda sad, ain't it?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

notenoughtime, no it's very easy to load a quilt onto a frame. Much easier than setting up a quilt to work on via your sewing machine. I have a pictorial on my blog that I made if you're interested in seeing how I do it.

zookeeper16, yes that is sad! But neither did I up until 4 years ago, when I made a quilt for myself! No one in my family sews or quilts, so I've been self teaching myself. I actually started sewing/quilting in 2003, but had only made a couple of quilts before we sold our farm and lived in the RV for some years.... .which is where the quilting bug really bit me, so I'm still learning!


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I've been thinking about learning, but I have a couple of other projects that need to be completed before I venture into the world of quilting.

It was those cute coasters that got me back into sewing!


----------

